# AMS EBT Hopper and Drop-Bottom photos on One Twenty Point Me



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Durango Dan just posted photos from AMS of the EBT hopper and D&RGW drop-bottom gondola.
*One to Twenty Point Me* (blog link)

Here's the link to *AMS EBT Hopper, large photo*

And the *Drop-bottom gondola*


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The drop bottom proto may be at the BTS this weekend 

Jonathan


----------

